# Using Squirrels & Chipmunks as natural pest control. Slugs & bugs.



## George Collins (Oct 25, 2017)

Squirrels & Chipmunks are little predators, always on the hunt. Look at the claws. You take care of them and they will take care of your garden. Nothings perfect, but if you feed them some to. They will cause less issues. They do make a lot of fertilizer also, in piles. Around here anyway.

Example video links below

Chipmunk eating a garden slug. Add slugs to the food you feed them, so they know to eat them. Young ones to. A habit and developed taste being formed, if need be.





Chipmunk eating grasshopper and mushroom for desert.





Chipmunk eating salt and some minerals. You dog or cat wants some to.





Your dog or cat wants meat too and salts or sea salt. A little in water and a choice of bowls. You might be shocked at it. Especially meats, any. Real meats. Your pet wants.

When your dog is panting, it is because, he or she, is extremely thirsty. They do not want to drink dirty water, but will eventually. Like dirty muddy disgusting water, that has not been filtered.

You must be able to take care of them in a city. They are surrounded by no food, or not enough food to survive, on there own, without you. You do not want them starving, or they will start eating everything, no choice.

They are not birds who can fly around everywhere. They may have miles and mile with no food or very little to travel. Roads to cross to, and others territories to cross, of squirrels or chipmunks. Who can not let them eat there food either.


----------

